
California Considers $1,000 Fine for Waiters Offering Unsolicited Plastic Straws - Bitcoin_McPonzi
http://reason.com/blog/2018/01/25/california-bill-would-criminalize-restau
======
IntronExon
But why? Do lawmakers think that waiters set policy? I hope that this is a
joke, because 6 months in jail/$1000 is truly insane.

